# Body after failed cycle



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning ladies

I got a BFN on Friday last week which i was expecting as AF came Thursday, with a vengance! The bleeding has since stopped and i seem really fat and bloated round my middle. Im also in a bit of discomfort in my uterus area. Also (sorry for too much info) we attemted sex the other night and if felt really strange, uncomfortable inside, almost painful. Im guessing this is from the EC. Has anyone else experienced any of this or have any idea how long it may take for things to settle?

Thanks x


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Lfey,

My bleeding was strange too after BFN, went 5 weeks then the same again. A week after the last AF I started bleeding again yesterday but it seems to have stopped now... I think it is our bodies all messed up from the drugs!! For a few weeks after BFN I found sex painful, almost like sharp stabbing pains going into me, it wasn't pleasant but i settled down, hope yours does too. I am now 7 weeks after BFN and whilst I am having a few troubles with bleeding and bloating my body seems to be a lot better. 

Hope you are feeling better soon

xxx


----------



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Daydreamer

Thanks for your reply. Glad to hear im not alone although not glad to hear other ppl are in this situation. I hope it does settle down cos at the moment i feel like i have a tyre strapped to my waist!!!

Thanks again and good luck with your next consultation. Are you giving the ivf another go? x


----------

